# 2018 Toronto Fall in Micro 4:3



## VidThreeNorth (Nov 5, 2018)

Over the past few years Fall has come to Toronto in a frustrating pattern.  The leaves would slowly start turning to nice colours, and just before they were good, the wind and rain would come and take them all down.  If I had the time, then I might have run out of the city and gotten pictures, but I have not been able to do that.  So I try to get what I can.

This year, we had a municipal election, so I got the idea to get pictures of the election signs.  At least I could get that much of the "Fall colours."  So on Oct 22, I headed out for a while with two cameras.  The Olympus OM-D EM10 with my 40-150 mm zoom on it, and my Panasonic GF3 with my Panasonic 12-32 mm zoom lens.  I got the election signs with the Olympus, and a few other pictures, and also some with the GF3.  Carrying both cameras with those lenses I had coverage from 12 - 150 mm which is equivalent to 24 - 300 mm on a 35mm film camera.

The Olympus was on a monopod, but I used the GF3 hand held.

*Olympus OMD EM10:

"PA220001.JPG"*
Size 8,230,486 bytes
Created October 23, 2018, 21:39:15
Partial EXIF:
Program name Version 1.3
Width 4608 pixels
Height 3456 pixels
Bit depth 24
Resolution unit 2
Color representation sRGB
F-stop f/6.3
Exposure time 1/200 sec.
ISO speed ISO-200
Exposure bias +0.3 step
Focal length 40mm
Max aperture 4
Metering mode Center Weighted Average


*"PA220009.JPG"*
Election Signs (the point of this exercise)
Size 7,772,850 bytes
Created October 23, 2018, 21:37:31
Partial EXIF
Program name Version 1.3
Width 4608 pixels
Height 3456 pixels
Bit depth 24
Resolution unit 2
Color representation sRGB
F-stop f/5.6
Exposure time 1/250 sec.
ISO speed ISO-200
Exposure bias +0.0 step
Focal length 150 mm
Max aperture 4
Metering mode Center Weighted Average


*"PA220021.JPG"*
Size 7,659,721 bytes
Created October 23, 2018, 21:38:03
Partial EXIF
Program name Version 1.3
Width 4608 pixels
Height 3456 pixels
Bit depth 24
Resolution unit 2
Color representation sRGB
F-stop f/7.1
Exposure time 1/320 sec.
ISO speed ISO-200
Exposure bias +0.0 step
Focal length 40 mm
Max aperture 4
Metering mode Center Weighted Average

*DMC-GF3:*

*"P1010345.JPG"*
5,724,160 bytes
Partial EXIF
Model DMC-GF3
Software Ver. 1.2
Date and time October 22, 2018, 13:06:50
Pixel height 3000
Pixel width 4000
Component YCbCr
Compression bits per pixel 2
Color space sRGB
Exposure mode Auto exposure
Exposure bias 0.00 ev
Exposure time 1/160 sec.
F number f/4.5
Max aperture f/3.5
Focal length 12.0 mm
Focal length in 35mm 24 mm
ISO speed 160
Metering mode Pattern
Gain control Low gain up

*"P1010348.JPG"*
5,415,936 bytes
Partial EXIF
Model DMC-GF3
Software Ver. 1.2
Date and time October 22, 2018, 13:07:20
Pixel height 3000
Pixel width 4000
Component YCbCr
Compression bits per pixel 2
Color space sRGB
Exposure mode Auto exposure
Exposure bias 0.00 ev
Exposure time 1/125 sec.
F number f/4.0
Max aperture f/3.9
Focal length 16.0 mm
Focal length in 35mm 32 mm
ISO speed 160
Metering mode Pattern
Gain control Low gain up


*YiM1:*

Finally, on October 26, as the winds built up for a storm, I decided to try again with the YiM1 with its 12-40 mm zoom with the monopod.

Most of the pictures are unaltered except for resizing.  The only exception is the first image from the YiM1.  That picture needed cropping, so I decided to re-adjust the exposure and colours as well.  When this is done, Corel Paintshop Pro re-builds the colours and I have the program set to use sRGB.  So this image is sRGB while the rest from the YiM1 are AdobeRGB.


*"PA260001.JPG"*
9,910,599 bytes
Partial EXIF
Software ASDK-00141
Date and time October 26,2018, 16:59:49
Pixel height 3888
Pixel width 5184
Component Configuration YCbCr
Color space Uncalibrated (AdobeRGB)
White point 0.21 0.33
Primary chromaticities 0.64 0.33 0.21 0.71.0.15 0.06
Scene capture Standard
Exposure Auto exposure
Exposure bias 0.00 ev
Exposure time 1/250 sec.
F number f/4.5
Max aperture f/3.5
Focal length 12.0 mm
Focal length in 35mm 24 mm
ISO speed 200
Metering mode Center weighted average
Custom rendered Normal processing
Gain control Low gain up

This file was cropped, and having done that much, I decided to
make some other adjustments:

Smart fix
Brightness
Overall 28
Highlights 10
Focus 40
White Balance [Yes]
Black 6
White 16


*"PA260012.JPG"*
9,475,454 bytes
Partial EXIF
Date and Time October 26, 2018, 17:08:04
Pixel height 3888
Pixel width 5184
Component Configuration YCbCr
Color space Uncalibrated (AdobeRGB)
White point 0.31 0.33
Primary chromaticities 0.64 0.33 0.21 0.71.0.15 0.06
Exposure program Normal program
Scene capture type Standard
Exposure mode Manual Exposure [P]
Exposure bias 0.70 ev
Exposure time 1/100 sec.
F number f/4.9
Max aperture f/4.9
Focal length 22.0 mm
Focal length in 35mm 44 mm
ISO speed 200
Metering mode Center weighted average
Custom rendered Normal processing
Gain control Low gain up

*"PA260023.JPG"*
8,141,162 bytes
Partial EXIF
Date and Time October 26, 2018, 17:20:40
Pixel height 3888
Pixel width 5184
Component Configuration YCbCr
Color space Uncalibrated (AdobeRGB)
White point 0.31 0.33
Primary chromaticities 0.64 0.33 0.21 0.71.0.15 0.06
Exposure program Normal program
Scene capture type Standard
Exposure mode Manual Exposure [P]
Exposure bias -1.00 ev
Exposure time 1/80 sec.
F number f/5.5
Max aperture f/5.5
Focal length 37.0 mm
Focal length in 35mm 74 mm
ISO speed 640
Metering mode Center weighted average
Custom rendered Normal processing
Gain control High gain up

_[2018-11-06 & 08 typo corrections in the EXIF data for some images above.  I can spell _"white"_, really. . . .]_


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 6, 2018)

Very detailed information.....


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Nov 6, 2018)

Thanks!  The way I work makes posting the information easy.  I accumulate the info in text notes as I am working.  When I am finished with a set of images, I usually keep the source files and the final results and the text notes and delete all the intermediate versions.

It would make it a lot easier if I could find a utility that would take all the EXIF data for a set of files in a folder and create a single text file for me.  If you ever see something like that let me know.

Update:

As of 18:00 (an hour ago) a major storm was supposed to start with wind gusts up to 80 kph.  The radio announcer specifically noted that all the leaves would probably come down.  So all my Fall photography for this year is probably over. . . .


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Nov 8, 2018)

I have been thinking about Tony Northrup's test of "color science":

"Color Science Tested (Canon, Fuji, Nikon, Sony"
"Color Science Tested (Canon, Fuji, Nikon, Sony)"

First, looking at these pictures and thinking about others I have taken, I would say that if you compare the OMD EM10 with the Lumix DMC-GF3, the Olympus tends to be a bit warmer, and it has a bit more saturation, and a bit more sharpening.  I think most people prefer the Olympus.  Actually, I like the Panasonic except for the color balance. I would prefer a bit warmer color balance.

If I set the YiM1 for sRGB, which is what I have done for all my other cameras, then it turns out more like Canon and Sony.  But I am leaving it AdobeRGB, and I think it helps me to keep the difference in mind.  I do not know how it compares to other cameras because I have never used AdobeRGB to any real degree in any other camera before.  Since I use "raw + JPEG", I can always re-do it anyway, the same as the other cameras.

*A Project for "You"*

These pictures should make good 4.5" x 3.5" prints.  If do this, you can mix them in with pictures from other cameras, show them to other photographers and see if they can guess what camera took them.  If you would rather do it with better pictures, you can find them on any website that does camera reviews (like "DPreview" or others).  I'd be interested in seeing what people who "know cameras" say about that.


----------

